# Me & Nature boy handling my (3) craziest T's



## robc (Apr 27, 2008)

I got a chance yesterday to hang out with one of our forum members (nature boy).....turns out he lives on the same street as I used to and also knows my mom....small world. Well me and nature boy decided to hold the (3) most aggressive SP I have.......Female T.Blondi, female colbalt blue, female Hatian brown.......nature boy also held my huge female L.Parahybana. It was amazing to do this.....nature boy said just be calm and give them no reason to be aggressive and everything will be fine.....he was dead on.....not one threat pose, *I do not recommend this to begginners.....these are highly aggressive T's that have nasty bites.......me and nature boy have experience in holding T's....again if you are new to this hobby do not try this*........rob

*Here is Nature boy holding my big female T.Blondi*













*Here is me holding my big female T.Blondi*







*Here is Nature Boy holding my Cobalt Blue*













*Here is me holding my Cobalt Blue*







*Here is Nature Boy holding my Female Hatian Brown*







*Here is Nature Boy holding my Female L.Parahybana*







Hope you guys enjoyed......rob


----------



## HaploFool (Apr 27, 2008)

*wow*

  I think I got nervous just looking at those pictures. That Goliath Bird Eater is HUGE!! Also, I have H. Lividium and I just don't think I could bring myself to handle them even with staying calm. Kudos guys.


----------



## robc (Apr 27, 2008)

arachnidlover74 said:


> I think I got nervous just looking at those pictures. That Goliath Bird Eater is HUGE!! Also, I have H. Lividium and I just don't think I could bring myself to handle them even with staying calm. Kudos guys.


I will admit the Blondi made me very nervous.....she is huge......rob


----------



## hairmetalspider (Apr 27, 2008)

That's pretty cool.
Although I must say, I don't think the gloves would do much good when a Blondi wants to sink its fangs into you.


----------



## Nich (Apr 27, 2008)

I think the gloves are more for itch protection, as the blondi would go straight through those or any others for that matter.


----------



## hairmetalspider (Apr 27, 2008)

Nich said:


> I think the gloves are more for itch protection, as the blondi would go straight through those or any others for that matter.


Got ya.

Still pretty cool pictures though. Blondis really are a beautiful T.


----------



## robc (Apr 27, 2008)

Yeah, the gloves are for the hairs......I am very susectable to those hairs for some reason......my big blondi could pierce through leather gloves in a instant......me & Nature Boy just didn't give her a reason to bite.......rob


----------



## Parahybana3590 (Apr 27, 2008)

Thats pretty cool though, how long have you had your blondi for and have you thought much about breeding her? Just curious, cuz I'm lookin to get a blondi pretty soon.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Apr 27, 2008)

that parahybana is MASSIVE!
almost looks bigger than the blondi


----------



## robc (Apr 27, 2008)

Parahybana3590 said:


> Thats pretty cool though, how long have you had your blondi for and have you thought much about breeding her? Just curious, cuz I'm lookin to get a blondi pretty soon.


The guy that had her before me tried mating her and she killed all 7 males he put near her....she's vicious...


----------



## robc (Apr 27, 2008)

bobtard said:


> that parahybana is MASSIVE!
> almost looks bigger than the blondi


She's pretty close...she may be bigger but the blondi is a 1 1/2 and the LP is 3....but they're both in half of a 125gal natural enclosure - I'm trying to see which ends up bigger....rob


----------



## unitard311 (Apr 27, 2008)

wowza. nice T's!!


----------



## B-fish (Apr 27, 2008)

come on take the gluves off =]


----------



## vbrooke (Apr 27, 2008)

Beautiful pics Rob. Now I really want a blondi.:drool: 

Your L.P. and Cobalt are beautiful as well.


----------



## robc (Apr 28, 2008)

B-fish said:


> come on take the gluves off =]


yeah...no...no hairs for me, thanks....


----------



## hairmetalspider (Apr 28, 2008)

robc said:


> Yeah, the gloves are for the hairs......I am very susectable to those hairs for some reason......my big blondi could pierce through leather gloves in a instant......me & Nature Boy just didn't give her a reason to bite.......rob


Sometimes they don't need a reason.


----------



## robc (Apr 28, 2008)

hairmetalspider said:


> Sometimes they don't need a reason.


that's true...but shhhh...don't jinx me   ....rob


----------



## hairmetalspider (Apr 28, 2008)

robc said:


> that's true...but shhhh...don't jinx me   ....rob


Sorry! Er..what I meant was...Gee, Blondis sure are gentle!


----------



## mattnsariah (Apr 28, 2008)

So what do you do when your fem T Blondi eats someone elses male??? do i like owe you a new spider or thats just the chance you take?...i want opinions?


----------



## hairmetalspider (Apr 28, 2008)

mattnsariah said:


> So what do you do when your fem T Blondi eats someone elses male??? do i like owe you a new spider or thats just the chance you take?...i want opinions?



Different thread.


----------



## JTC5150 (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice,I mean very nice T.Blondi!!Got to get myself one now.Any advice on handling a 4-4 1/2 Gbb if possible:?


----------



## JTC5150 (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice T.Blondi!! Got to get one now!!!Any advice on handling a 4-4 1/2 GBB?:?


----------



## robc (Apr 28, 2008)

JTC5150 said:


> Nice,I mean very nice T.Blondi!!Got to get myself one now.Any advice on handling a 4-4 1/2 Gbb if possible:?


Before I hold any aggressive/defensive T I make sure they are well fed......put them in a large container for a couple of min.......then gently coax them onto your hand......no fast movements.......make sure you hold them close to the ground in case they fall. There is no sure way to know if you are going to get bit.....its a chance you take......rob


----------



## JTC5150 (Apr 28, 2008)

Sorry, thought the 1st didnt go through!!!


----------



## robc (Apr 28, 2008)

hairmetalspider said:


> Sorry! Er..what I meant was...Gee, Blondis sure are gentle!


Now thats the spirit..... ......rob


----------



## JTC5150 (Apr 28, 2008)

JTC5150 said:


> Sorry, thought the 1st didnt go through!!!


Have you handled a GBB before?


----------



## robc (Apr 28, 2008)

JTC5150 said:


> Have you handled a GBB before?


Twice.....they tend to go up your arm onto your back......they are skittish.....rob


----------



## hairmetalspider (Apr 28, 2008)

JTC5150 said:


> Have you handled a GBB before?


Suck it up! Let the little bugger wander!


----------



## jukahman (Apr 28, 2008)

huwaaawww...that i could not do...hehehe:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## robc (Apr 28, 2008)

jukahman said:


> huwaaawww...that i could not do...hehehe:clap: :clap: :clap:


Oh, come on could do it.....but it will suck if you get bit.......rob


----------



## hairmetalspider (Apr 28, 2008)

robc said:


> Oh, come on could do it.....but it will suck if you get bit.......rob


You're not being optimistic!


----------



## robc (Apr 28, 2008)

mattnsariah said:


> So what do you do when your fem T Blondi eats someone elses male??? do i like owe you a new spider or thats just the chance you take?...i want opinions?


If I borrow a male and my female eats him......I would replace the T......rob


----------



## jukahman (Apr 28, 2008)

robc said:


> Oh, come on could do it.....but it will suck if you get bit.......rob


hahaha...


----------



## robc (Apr 28, 2008)

jukahman said:


> hahaha...


All you need is a few shots of Crown Royal......thats what I did.... .....rob


----------



## Nich (Apr 28, 2008)

hairmetalspider said:


> Still pretty cool pictures though. Blondis really are a beautiful T.


 I agree afreshly molted big blondi is something else...



robc said:


> All you need is a few shots of Crown Royal......thats what I did.... .....rob


Carefull with that one, I have had some ....errhem, interesteing experiences on that note.


----------



## robc (Apr 28, 2008)

Nich said:


> I agree afreshly molted big blondi is something else...
> 
> 
> 
> Carefull with that one, I have had some ....errhem, interesteing experiences on that note.


I bet...Crown tends to do that...though I usually don't touch my T's if I've had a few....just had to this time....rob


----------



## the nature boy (Apr 28, 2008)

robc said:


> I bet...Crown tends to do that...though I usually don't touch my T's if I've had a few....just had to this time....rob


Just think what I could get him to do with some mescal! 

--the nature boy


----------



## robc (Apr 28, 2008)

the nature boy said:


> Just think what I could get him to do with some mescal!
> 
> --the nature boy


   Note to self: never eat or drink anything Nature Boy hands you....Objects in hands may appear a lot less dangerous and smaller than they actually are....


----------



## Parahybana3590 (May 1, 2008)

Speaking of molting blondis, it looks like urs is due for a molt soon.


----------



## robc (May 1, 2008)

Parahybana3590 said:


> Speaking of molting blondis, it looks like urs is due for a molt soon.


I dunno...she hasn't darkened yet but she is listless and not really eating so she is pre-molt...it'll probably be a while before she molts....and when she does, she'll be well past the 10" mark...rob


----------



## T_ROY (May 2, 2008)

Nice pics I think i want a L.P. now


----------



## JMoran1097 (May 2, 2008)

robc said:


> yeah...no...no hairs for me, thanks....


but you claim like this is a huge accomplishment?  pansy.


----------



## JMoran1097 (May 2, 2008)

robc said:


> If I borrow a male and my female eats him......I would replace the T......rob


can you stop with the ... every few words and then ending with your name?


----------



## desertdweller (May 2, 2008)

Wow.  I was recently given an L para as a "freebie" and knew they were big but OMG not THAT big!  I love it.  Yours is stunning.  I am trying to acclimate my L para to handling but let's face it, it's only 1"! LOL 

Your T's are incredible, Rob.  Truly magnificent and they show how well taken care of they are.  Is your H livid M or F?  Have you a mate for it?

Well done!!!   Thanks for the great photos and kudos to Nature Boy too.


----------



## robc (May 2, 2008)

JMoran1097 said:


> but you claim like this is a huge accomplishment?  pansy.


I never said it was a huge accomplishment, just wanted to post some pics. Why don't you go get a life, don't you have anything better to do than insult people? You are probably just immature, I could care less what you say..........rob


----------



## robc (May 2, 2008)

JMoran1097 said:


> can you stop with the ... every few words and then ending with your name?


I will post how I want............................................................................................................................................................................................................................thank-you very much................................................................................................................................rob


----------



## robc (May 2, 2008)

desertdweller said:


> Wow.  I was recently given an L para as a "freebie" and knew they were big but OMG not THAT big!  I love it.  Yours is stunning.  I am trying to acclimate my L para to handling but let's face it, it's only 1"! LOL
> 
> Your T's are incredible, Rob.  Truly magnificent and they show how well taken care of they are.  Is your H livid M or F?  Have you a mate for it?
> 
> Well done!!!   Thanks for the great photos and kudos to Nature Boy too.


I think our H.Lividium is female......thankyou for the compliment.


----------



## the nature boy (May 2, 2008)

robc said:


> I never said it was a huge accomplishment, just wanted to post some pics. Why don't you go get a life, don't you have anything better to do than insult people? You are probably just immature, I could care less what you say..........rob


Hey, the "dude" is suspended, no reason to waste time on him.  He'll eventually flit off to somewhere he's wanted.

--the nature boy


----------



## JMoran1097 (May 2, 2008)

the nature boy said:


> Hey, the "dude" is suspended, no reason to waste time on him.  He'll eventually flit off to somewhere he's wanted.
> 
> --the nature boy


i'm fine right where I am.


----------



## the nature boy (May 2, 2008)

JMoran1097 said:


> i'm fine right where I am.


We're delighted you're with us!


----------



## the nature boy (May 2, 2008)

JMoran1097 said:


> i'm fine right where I am.


Need friends, man, this is the place to come!  Rob and I are always here for you.

--the nature boy


----------



## Brian S (May 2, 2008)

robc said:


> I will post how I want............................................................................................................................................................................................................................thank-you very much................................................................................................................................rob


Hey Rob,
Just what are you trying to say there LOLOL


----------



## JMoran1097 (May 2, 2008)

the nature boy said:


> Need friends, man, this is the place to come!  Rob and I are always here for you.
> 
> --the nature boy


oh thank god!


----------



## the nature boy (May 2, 2008)

*R2*



JMoran1097 said:


> oh thank god!


"You're a feisty little one, but you'll soon learn some respect". (EV9D9 to R2D2);P  

--the nature boy


----------



## Pociemon (May 2, 2008)

Hey Rob. 
Just ignore those stupid comments and dont give them a response, they dont deserve them, it just feeds them. He propably just envy you, because he is scared to handle them himself anyway and needs to express himself this way;(


----------



## JMoran1097 (May 2, 2008)

the nature boy said:


> "You're a feisty little one, but you'll soon learn some respect". (EV9D9 to R2D2);P
> 
> --the nature boy


i actually liked this comeback so i'll give you credit :clap:


----------



## the nature boy (May 2, 2008)

Thomas said:


> Hey Rob.
> Just ignore those stupid comments and dont give them a response, they dont deserve them, it just feeds them. He propably just envy you, because he is scared to handle them himself anyway and needs to express himself this way;(


I don't know, I think you may be on to something. I'd just love to see some images of Moran handling something (well, something with 8 legs).  You're probably right, though.  I won't hold my breath.

--the nature boy


----------



## Nightshade (May 2, 2008)

robc said:


> The guy that had her before me tried mating her and she killed all 7 males he put near her....she's vicious...



 Some girls just aren't willing to compromise their high standards.


----------



## JMoran1097 (May 2, 2008)

the nature boy said:


> I don't know, I think you may be on to something. I'd just love to see some images of Moran handling something (well, something with 8 legs).  You're probably right, though.  I won't hold my breath.
> 
> --the nature boy


if you want to go out sometime, you can always PM me.


----------



## robc (May 2, 2008)

Latrodectus said:


> Some girls just aren't willing to compromise their high standards.


Yeah, she has very high standards....


----------



## robc (May 2, 2008)

Thomas said:


> Hey Rob.
> Just ignore those stupid comments and dont give them a response, they dont deserve them, it just feeds them. He propably just envy you, because he is scared to handle them himself anyway and needs to express himself this way;(


I think he is having a bad day, and needs to pick on someone.......rob


----------



## robc (May 2, 2008)

the nature boy said:


> Need friends, man, this is the place to come!  Rob and I are always here for you.
> 
> --the nature boy


We will even show you how to hold T's......;P


----------



## robc (May 2, 2008)

the nature boy said:


> I don't know, I think you may be on to something. I'd just love to see some images of Moran handling something (well, something with 8 legs).  You're probably right, though.  I won't hold my breath.
> 
> --the nature boy


Can't hold my breath anymore, but still waiting.......rob


----------



## AubZ (May 3, 2008)

Great pics guys.   For the size of your Lividium I would have to go with fem.  The male has a brownish overall color.   That female looks almost the size of mine, but I won't be holding her anytime soon.

I have handled my Male L parahybana and he is awesome.   Just the hairs that are a real problem.   Last time I handled him for a short while I immediately washed my hands and that seemed to work.


----------



## the nature boy (May 3, 2008)

*Just as soon kiss a wookie*



JMoran1097 said:


> if you want to go out sometime, you can always PM me.


"I'd just as soon kiss a wookie".  Dream on, baby.  Dream on... 

--the nature boy


----------



## robc (May 3, 2008)

AubZ said:


> Great pics guys.   For the size of your Lividium I would have to go with fem.  The male has a brownish overall color.   That female looks almost the size of mine, but I won't be holding her anytime soon.
> 
> I have handled my Male L parahybana and he is awesome.   Just the hairs that are a real problem.   Last time I handled him for a short while I immediately washed my hands and that seemed to work.


I am totaly opposite of you, the hairs on a L.P have no effect on me whatso-ever......but the hairs on a Blondi are down right evil.......I scratched so hard once it left scars.....rob


----------



## JMoran1097 (May 3, 2008)

the nature boy said:


> "I'd just as soon kiss a wookie".  Dream on, baby.  Dream on...
> 
> --the nature boy


really?  you seemed to be riding my jock for a while back there.


----------



## the nature boy (May 3, 2008)

*lazer brain*



JMoran1097 said:


> really?  you seemed to be riding my jock for a while back there.


"I don't know where you get your delusions, lazer brain".;P 

--the nature boy


----------



## the nature boy (May 3, 2008)

*Salacious Crumb*



JMoran1097 said:


> really?  you seemed to be riding my jock for a while back there.


I can just hear Salacious Crumb cracking up at it!  lol! 

--the nature boy


----------



## the nature boy (May 3, 2008)

the nature boy said:


> I can just hear Salacious Crumb cracking up at it!  lol!
> 
> --the nature boy


that is, your...um...


----------



## AubZ (May 3, 2008)

Hehe...seeing as this thread has gone off topic, I just love your location Nature boy.  Hehe.


----------



## the nature boy (May 3, 2008)

*bantha fodder*



AubZ said:


> Hehe...seeing as this thread has gone off topic, I just love your location Nature boy.  Hehe.


Keeps out the bantha fodder like moran.

--the nature boy


----------

